

Ask HN: How do I delete my Account, Comments, Submissions? - X4

No, Sir. I did rtfm!
There is no mention of this basic thing in the FAQ.<p>I don&#x27;t want to delete my account, but want to know how I could do that in case I want to leave.
Where is that option to delete my comments? Btw. even facebook which is quite intrusive allows you to delete old comments&#x2F;submissions.
======
sdoowpilihp
[http://jacquesmattheij.com/The+Unofficial+HN+FAQ#deleteaccou...](http://jacquesmattheij.com/The+Unofficial+HN+FAQ#deleteaccount)

Rumor has it that you can make an appeal to PG.

------
thesmileyone
Facebook NEVER deletes anything, it hides it from view yes, but it is always
on their servers and shared with whoever pays for it.

